# Haylage protein levels



## Clodagh (8 December 2010)

I am going to have to put Piper on haylage as he coughed this morning and I really am not soaking hay in this weather. Those of you that feed haylage do you worry about the protein levels? As we make hay here I have never fed it before, is it likely to be a problem him having it?


----------



## tikino (8 December 2010)

i am not sure about the protein levels but all mine have always been fed haylage as i can't feed hay and have never had any problems with it


----------



## BigRed (8 December 2010)

Remember that when feeding haylage you ought to be able to cut back on your hard feed.  Seed haylage will be higher in protein than meadow haylage.


----------



## Clodagh (8 December 2010)

Thank you both. The foal isn't on any hard food but I will stop the mares alfa a I think. I'm going to wean him in January so by the time I have gradually put him on it hopefully the lack of mums milk will offset the extra goodness.
The man that made it didn't know the protein levels but its meadow haylage.


----------



## catdragon (8 December 2010)

Straight from the Horsehage site:

http://www.horsehage.co.uk/analysis.html

I feed my girlie the high fibre sort (blue bale) introduced it to her slowly over a 10 day period, I am mixing it with hay and had no adverse reaction from her with either her digestion or temperement


----------



## Clodagh (8 December 2010)

Thank you for that, it doesn't look as though generally its heaps higher than hay anyway. I'm sure they will be pleased!


----------

